# Catfish like structure too!



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Check out the river or stream bottom during a dry year.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Will
I have been practicing and advising this tip for years.
We fish several flood control lakes which experience 
drawdowns each winter.










This exposes bottom and brush that we can remember and use
as we flathead fish.










Sometimes elves take natural structure and enhance it during winter 










During some winters the Corps of Engineers draw lakes down extremely low to do maintenance on Dams or bank erosion projects.










This picture was taken when Salt Fork was drawn down because of safety concerns when before they replaced the toe drain on the dam. It reveals lake bottom not seen since the lake was impounded. Mmagis and I took photos and discovered lots of secrets about the lake we could not have otherwise learned.










This picture shows the exact location of the old creek channel. Although silted in and just inches deeper than normal bottom, it still is used as a pathway by flathead as they travel.


----------

